# Bringing home first GSD puppy



## cb1791 (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi there,
I am preparing to bring home my first GSD Puppy in about 2 weeks, we are beyond excited. I am considering buying a gate for my kitchen doorway to use as the puppies room when we are not home (6-8 hours a few days a week) and at night until house trained. Of course, there will be no trash cans or food on counters for the puppy to get too. But I have been wondering if a crate would be better and what to do for bed time. I would love for my puppy to sleep next to the bed on the floor but until house trained that's not an option right away. I love the idea of giving her the kitchen when home alone because it give plenty of room and if she has an accident then its easy to clean up. A crate is convenient but also I don't want her to feel totally confined at some point I want her to be free to roam the house. What are your thoughts on a crate vs a room gated off? Any help and suggestions are very appreciated I want to do what is best for her and her training.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

First night we started out with an Ex-Pen, it was a very long night....Bought a crate the next day and that night was WAY better. The day we bought the crate we played crate games with part of his meal as an introduction and fed him in the crate. Our puppy preferred the crate he settled in it well. We started out with an airline style crate, which we still use but now more often use a wire crate. I cannot speak to the day crating because someone is almost always home, but when we are gone we do use a crate. We also use the crate when we are home for naps, timeouts or when we cannot be his shadow. He is now 5 months sometimes he has trouble relaxing in the house (busy house) we crate him and he is out like a light. Congrats on the incoming puppy!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

room gated off might work once the pup is housebroken. but at the moment, having an entire room will simply complicate things for the pup. crate training will keep the puppy safe and out of trouble plus give the dog a chance to relax and know that he is safe.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Most dogs, puppies included, won't potty where they sleep and eat, so you are less likely to have accidents if confining to a crate than to a large room like the kitchen. Especially if you crate at night and feed meals in the crate right off the bat. That being said, an 8 week old puppy can only 'hold it' for so long (general rule of thumb is months of age + an hour between needing to eliminate), so 6 to 8 hours alone is pushing your luck, at least while still a baby. You may want to consider trying to find someone you trust to come let the puppy out while you are away on the days that she will be alone for more than 3 or 4 hours at a time.

Congrats on the new puppy, enjoy and be patient, even the best GSD puppies can be quite a handful, lol!


----------

